
PC and Device Requirements For Windows 8 - Flemlord
http://www.withinwindows.com/2012/01/16/windows-8-secrets-pc-and-device-requirements/
======
yayadarsh
This is interesting. It seems they are taking a page out of the Apple book
with mandated resolutions and device. They are trying to dodge the demon of
device variation that Android developers wrestle with.

